# kuhns accumulator



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody know who deals kuhns in ontario.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A good place to start,

http://www.kuhnnorthamerica.com/us/services-support-dealer-finder.html


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Nah! That's a different company!
Try this link, it should give you a map of their dealers.
HTH, Dave

http://www.kuhnsmfg.com/contact.shtml


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

For some reason it doesnt show any pegs of where the dealers are on map. Could it be because I am using a phone to look? Thats why I had to ask because I couldnt get it to work and I emailed kenny and he hasn't got back to me for over a week so not sure what to do now.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't know if it will work on your phone, but the map comes up showing Brazil, so scroll up to NB, then scroll left to ONT. Click on the peg and the dealer name & address comes up. It also has a zoom feature, (sorta like MapQuest).

HTH, Dave

Edit: Got a Bob Mark New Holland near you? Looks like they're dealers in multi locations! Also, ESM Farm Equipment Ltd in Wallenstein, ON


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ontario hay mab said:


> I emailed kenny and he hasn't got back to me for over a week so not sure what to do now.


I bet he is doing his own hay....or he would have gotten back with you. Usually his son is in the office and is quite helpful....give him a call Monday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok thanks guys esm is about a hour away I got my normal dealer seeing if he can get them. Just need a backup if he cant its wierd my phone wont show the pegs.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Every winter there are quite a few Kuhn's for sale in Ontario and Quebec. This spring there was a 15 bale on edge for sale in Quebec for 8500$ with the grabber, thats about 2/3 the price of new.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok I have never personally saw one around although around here squares are almost extinct not that there isnt a market just people getting so lazy im sure if I had time to get out and look I would see one lol from what I read on other posts on here they seem like the best rig. Do you guys agree?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am completely satisfied wiith mine....10 bale tie(1036f). Best part is that I can run just under 3 mph and I don't have to wait on the accumulator to catch up like some types. Very simplistic and the "tie" bales help with stability a great deal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The only thing I wondered was if it matters which way you grab them or how can you place them on the wagon from the left side and still make it tight to the back rack? I couldnt figure that out so I was going to go with a 12 bale flat and just strap them but if you can explain how to use the 10 bale I might go with it. Im not sure what would be better.I should tell you our situation then you could maybe recommend one or the other. So this year we bought a new 5070 and we didnt have much time to get an accumulator so we hooked up our old stooker. The way that works is you ride the stupid little contraption and make the 6 bale triangles then you have to go pick them up and stack them on rack then go mow them. Do to the layout of the loft mowing is still going to be done by hand but something to eliminate the other 2 jobs is a must. Because of the modernized way of society getting kids to help hay is next to impossible but if I have a system I can haul hay fast I know I can get a crew of Mennonites. The reason I was leaning more towards a 12 bale is because on a 18 foot wagon you get 36 more bales going 6 high. Keeping that in mind I am also considering building a shed to stack in with the grapple. Also there are 2 people to run tractors so I figured one to bale and one to grab and haul. This year we only got 2600 first cut partly due to weather and partly due to the triple handling system we currently use. Maybe another model other then the 10 or 12 bale would work better? Keep in mind we use 18 foot wagons. I want to go with kuhn though because I hate the idea of hydraulics or electronic screw ups. Any suggestions would help very much. Also I am told a 10 bale costs 8000 and the grapple costs 3000 is that about right? Thanks for the help in advance. Also slowzuki where do you find these for sale I look on agdealer and kijiji and I have never saw one. Let me know thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If your bales are nice and consistent(length) you can grab from either end. I leave my end racks off my wagons....bales will ride very stable....even up hills. But if you need to leave the rack on you can stack from the side that allows the grabber rail to be removed easily(right) and just rotate grabbing the opposite ends of the grab each time. I always inset the tie end about 3-4 inches when stacking. That allows the long ends to overhang the tie bales slightly....instead of stacking perfectly square on the sides. This allows the tie bales to be more secure since they are parallel to the sides and less likely for them to be bumped off. Three stacks on a 18 foot wagon is a bit of a squeeze but it can be done by overhanging the front and rear of the wagon by about 3 inches. I have 18 and 20 foot wagons and the 20's will work more comfortably but the 18's are fine once you pack one a few times.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok thanks how much did yours cost


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ontario hay mab said:


> Ok thanks how much did yours cost


in 2011 accumulator was a little over 8K at the time and the grapples were a little over 3k each with the cylinders...then I put on the hydraulic hoses. I use a grapple on a tractor in the field and one on a skidsteer for the storage buildings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok how do they work on hills I gotta couple of really steep ones they say they work good but anybody can say that what is your experience with hills if you have any


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Also wondered mike if the twine tie thing is any good. Looks to me like you might as well fart in a windstorm as to have a twine holding them like that


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

RodinNS who I've been on some of his ground before has the 18 bale and has problems going down hill. The slope isn't steep enough to slide the bales on steep downhill.

I'm in about the same situation as you, old dairy barn etc. What we have done this year is bought a ez-trail style basket that stays on the baler and we dump at the conveyor or by the side of the field by the wagons. It has really helped us for the 1000$ it cost.

Have also done a few other tricks. Timewise someone riding the rack behind the baler is always fastest way to get loaded wagons, just sometimes we can't stack very high if they are on their own.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ontario hay mab said:


> Ok how do they work on hills I gotta couple of really steep ones they say they work good but anybody can say that what is your experience with hills if you have any


Not been a problem for me.....we have steep hills in Tennessee.....and a few mountains  .



Ontario hay mab said:


> Also wondered mike if the twine tie thing is any good. Looks to me like you might as well fart in a windstorm as to have a twine holding them like that


I heard it was pretty good...but I have not used it.



slowzuki said:


> RodinNS who I've been on some of his ground before has the 18 bale and has problems going down hill. The slope isn't steep enough to slide the bales on steep downhill.


Sounds like he needs to cover the bed in graphite paint.....I did mine and if there is much of any incline they slide like the proverbial bat out of hades. Slip Plate is great graphite paint.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok bale barons are manufactured about a hour away just cant afford it. Are the ones that stack on edge stable for hauling.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He was trying that this season, I think the problem was worse in smooth/slow baling where the bales don't get jiggled enough to slide well.



Vol said:


> Sounds like he needs to cover the bed in graphite paint.....I did mine and if there is much of any incline they slide like the proverbial bat out of hades. Slip Plate is great graphite paint.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ugh all this talking about a Kuhn accumulators! I can't afford one yet, but it visits me in my dreams every night! =)


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

It will pay off for me not triple handling bales lol.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ugh all this talking about a Kuhn accumulators! I can't afford one yet, but it visits me in my dreams every night! =)


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The way I look at it is I put up 2600 this year the old school way and with a kuhn I can easily do 10000 at 8$ per bale its 20000 vs 80000 so it and the new baler I just bought are paid off in a year with it. I am using the proceeds from this years hay to buy kuhn next spring.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently I'm not selling hay in the right spots. 8 dollars a bale?? Last year yes not now not yet this yr.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats at the racetrack to my loyal guys others are paying 10 for 30 pound junk. At the farm any quality stuff is 5 plus right now. This year is totally opposite. Last year no rain didnt grow this year to much rain most peoples that I saw got wrecked. So this will be another high year for quality stuff


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok im sold on it for hay now what about straw


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well supposedly the guy I sell to at the track says that down south of me he buys straw from a guy that runs 2 18 bale accumulators and grabbers in straw and nothing else. Must work good as he claimed his last day he put up about 7000 in one day.


----------

